# ONR Shortage



## Taylor Thrall (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone

This is mainly for people in the UK, is there currently anywhere to buy ONR for not a ridiculous price?

Or is there now a better alternative in the UK for the Optimum No Rinse Wash and Shine?


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

I think you will be hard pressed presently to find ONR anywhere 

You could try some Griots Garage Rinseless wash instead. From the video review (latter hyperlink) it does seem it could do with some more lubricity though. 









Griot's Brilliant Finish™ Rinseless Wash (64 Oz) - Frost Auto Restoration Techniques


This rinseless wash saves tons of water and tons of time by allowing you to wash your car from a single bucket... no hose, no hassle. Save time by washing from a single bucket and not rinsing Advanced polymer technology that gently traps dirt and dust 1 ounce makes 1 gallon of wash Will not...




www.frost.co.uk


----------



## Podie (Mar 5, 2019)

Infinity wax have brought out Zero water this weekend, and Bouncer’s have launched RCD.


----------



## Taylor Thrall (5 mo ago)

Carlos Fandango said:


> I think you will be hard pressed presently to find ONR anywhere
> 
> You could try some Griots Garage Rinseless wash instead. From the video review (latter hyperlink) it does seem it could do with some more lubricity though.
> 
> ...


I've just bought some... Absolute rip off on shipping costs but I'm desperate

Got myself an IK sprayer multi pro 2 as well


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

The one rinseless that always seems to pop up as “better than ONR”. Is Mckee’s 37 N-914 rinseless wash 









McKee's N-914 Rinseless Wash


McKee's 37 N-914 Rinseless Wash is a 4-in-1 concentrate that cleans your car while using a minimal amount of water. Compared to a traditional car wash that requires rinsing with a hose, N-914 Rinseless Wash requires only 2 gallons of water in a bucket to wash your car - no rinsing required...



www.in2detailing.co.uk





Absolutely great stuff. Definitely way better than old ONR. Haven’t tried “new” ONR yet.

Feynlab Pure is a little more finicky but I feel it has great cleaning power.

Read it is also great removing polish before Panel Prep wipe down.

People also use as towel pre soak before washing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taylor Thrall (5 mo ago)

Coatings said:


> The one rinseless that always seems to pop up as “better than ONR”. Is Mckee’s 37 N-914 rinseless wash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to try this next, I ordered Griots Rinseless Wash Brilliant Finish


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

The pricing of N-914 is perverse being almost twice the price when bought in 32 oz quantities. So far I can only see one site selling it here but doesn't have the gallon size.

I do have some ONR but many seem to rate this stuff much higher.

Who can supply a gallon bottle or 32oz bottles in 4 offs for a similar price?


----------



## Taylor Thrall (5 mo ago)

How good is the McKee's 37 N-914 in comparison to other Rinse less washes?


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Andy from Sandy said:


> The pricing of N-914 is perverse being almost twice the price when bought in 32 oz quantities. So far I can only see one site selling it here but doesn't have the gallon size.
> 
> I do have some ONR but many seem to rate this stuff much higher.
> 
> Who can supply a gallon bottle or 32oz bottles in 4 offs for a similar price?


Look at link I posted above. More expensive than ONR at clean your car but not double and gallons available.

If new ONR not much better than old formula then it is worth the money to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Taylor Thrall said:


> How good is the McKee's 37 N-914 in comparison to other Rinse less washes?


It’s nice and I rotate through a few. I don’t know if it’s better than the Griots as both perform well.

The thing I find with most rinseless’s is they don’t feel slick but that does not mean it is not performing.

Another one that rates well in states is wolfgang Uber which was really slick but although loved by most Autogeeks, I did not like using.

I would recommend checking it out as it has a big following and a lot of people on Autogeek who’s opinion I trust love it. You may too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I’m a fan of Griots Brilliant Finish and have been using it for a year or so. It’s very similar to ONR, but I think leaves less behind in terms of polymers, so perhaps that’s why some people feel it’s less slick. It is however, plenty lubricated enough and slick enough. It also does the ONR trick of pulling dirt out of the water.

I think N914 is a bit like a weaker Pure Rinseless, it is a very nice rinseless wash, cleans better than ONR and Griots, but doesn’t do the same trick as pulling the dirt down as well.

They are all excellent products, have fun with using them and seeing how they work.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Taylor Thrall said:


> I've just bought some... Absolute rip off on shipping costs but I'm desperate
> 
> Got myself an IK sprayer multi pro 2 as well


Where did you get it from? 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Coatings, in2detailing don't have gallons in stock which is why I made my post.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

The groits product is £17 for 16 ounces so £34 for 32 ounces. At that price I would go for the N-914 at £25 for 32 ounces.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I got the Griots for £16 for 64 ounces, now back up to £18.99. But you use one ounces per gallon so the same as 32 ounces of ONR or McKees. 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## shakey0805 (5 mo ago)

N914 Gallons are due back in stock this week at in2Detailing


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

How to Use Optimum No Rinse (All Dilutions and Uses) – Auto Care HQ

Dilution ratio of ONR is 256:1 so that would be 1 US ounce per 2 US gallons.

I see what you are showing that Groits requires twice as much product.

I wonder if there was an error or I misread earlier but now I see Groits is £17 for 64 ounces.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I have only done a few rinseless washers, but ECH20 seems everything that ONR is.

I used the multiple cloth method.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Waterless and rinseless.

CARPRO ECH2O Waterless & QD Concentrate 500ml (17oz) - Sky's The Limit Car Care (carpro-us.com)


----------

